# ASUS CUW-AM Drivers



## JCapirote (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi ,
is it possible to get hold of original drivers for this motherboard anywhere?
I have a sytem recovery disc for the system, but brother in law has same system and has formatted his hard drive, messed around with things he doesn't understand and basically mullered it. He now ha to type in all settings and cannot access his usb ports ( along with a great many other things i should think!)

On the same motherboard ( but my own one) I have fitted a 4 port usb card to my pci slot and tried to instal the software, but the software crashes or freezes at one particular point. Do i need to reset anything with the motherboard software?
cheers
JC


----------



## Duckster1 (Nov 22, 2003)

Your not going to find this board on the Asus site, it is used by HP calls it the *Tortuga-gta * 
It could be the Pavillion 7845 which has the Tortuga-Gta (Asus CUW-AM)

Go here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...us&dlc=en&submit.y=7&submit.x=4&lang=en&cc=us

Just a added site that you may be interested in, it shows all the HP models that this board was used in!
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=bph06019
This site refers to your board:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=bph07170

I dont know if this helps or not!


----------

